# Top Exhaust Fans



## Gamer40 (Nov 9, 2007)

Does anyone know how to make top Exhaust Fans with 80MM fans, I want to on my case, but dont know how?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Do you mean have an exhaust fan at the top of your case? What case do you have?


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Hope this helps

http://directron.com/blowhole.html


----------

